# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ (D-28)  και  A/T NAYAΡΙΝΟΝ (D-63)

## erwdios

Όποιος ξέρει πληροφορίες γι' αυτό, καλοδεχούμενες...

----------


## sv1xv

> [LEFT]Όποιος ξέρει πληροφορίες γι' αυτό, καλοδεχούμενες...


Το πρώην Α/Τ Ναυαρίνον, D-63. Προηγουμένως USS Brown (DD-546), κλάσης Fletcher.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶νοιξα το θέμα γιά τα δύο αυτά Fletcher τα οποία διέφεραν από τα υπόλοιπα της κλάσης που παραλάβαμε από τις ΗΠΑ διότι δεν είχαν υποστεί τον ίδιο εκσυγχρονισμό. Εμφανής διαφορά ήταν τα 5 αντί 4 πυροβόλα των 5" κ αντιαεροπορικά των 40mm αντί των 3"/50.
HS NAVARINON D63.jpg πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr
Εδώ το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ σε άσκηση. Μόλις διακρίνεται αριστερά στην πλώρη του ένα Α/Γ πιθανότατα αγγλικής προέλευσης Μk3, τα γνωστά σε μας "ποτάμια". Η συμμετοχή του σε σε σχηματισμό μαζί με Α/Τ κ η θέση των 2 πλοίων σε σχέση το ένα με το άλλο, προδίδει ότι πάνε γιά πετρέλευση. Κάποτε αυτά τα αρματαγωγά εχρησιμοποιούντο στο τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό κ γιά αυτό τον ρόλο.
Σε ό,τι αφορά το ίδιο το όνομα το πλοίου,ήταν σύμφωνα με την παλιά ορθογραφία δλδ με Υ σε αντίθεση με την ομώνυμη Φ/Γ τύπου "S" όπου γράφεται με Β  δλδ ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε Βίκτωρα  :Smile: 

Ξέρεις κάτι παράξενο; Και εγώ, αν και θέλω να πιστεύω όχι και τόσος ... παλιός, με υ το έμαθα και το γράφω. Δεν πρόσεξα ποτέ, πως στη Standard γράφεται με Β!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε ευχαριστούμε Βίκτωρα 
> 
> Ξέρεις κάτι παράξενο; Και εγώ, αν και θέλω να πιστεύω όχι και τόσος ... παλιός, με υ το έμαθα και το γράφω. Δεν πρόσεξα ποτέ, πως στη Standard γράφεται με Β!


Mε τα σωστά Ελληνικά που μάθαμε οι λίγο ή πολύ παλιότεροι (τώρα τι μαθαίνουν άστο καλύτερα) γράφεται με Υ. Όμως με την νέα απλουστευμένη (τρομάρα τους) ορθογραφία η δίφθογγος "αυ" αποδίδεται σε πολλές λέξεις σαν "αβ" πχ αυγά/αβγά,Σκανδιναυία/Σκανδιναβία κλπ
Ευτυχώς το ΠΝ τηρεί την παράδοση  ( ονόματα,ορολογία,παραγγέλματα στην καθαρεύουσα) κ ναι μεν το ΑΥ έγινε ΑΒ αλλά παρέμεινε ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟΝ με Ν,όπως παρέμειναν ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ,ΣΠΕΤΣΑΙ κ.ο.κ Στον προφορικό λόγο το πράγμα αλλάζει,λένε Ναβαρίνο-Προμηθέας-Σπέτσες,κακώς βέβαια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το αβγό είναι πρόταση του λεξικού Μαμπινιώτη με την αιτιολογία ότι είναι πιο κοντά στην ετυμολογική αρχή της λέξης από το ωόν, δεν την δεχονται όλα τα λεξικά μια και με τη χρήση αλλάζει η μορφή μιας λέξης και δεν ειναι απαραίτητο να ψάχνουμε κάτι που να θυμίζει με την αρχαία μορφή της. Πχ το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής το γράφει αυγό όπως μπορείς να δεις *εδώ*. Άσε που μπορεί να βγουν εξωφρενικά πράγματα αν ψάχνουμε να βρούμε την αρχαία αρχή μιας λέξης για να την εφαρμόσουμε στη σημερινή ορθογραφία (μερικά παραδείγματα μπορείς να δεις *εδώ*)

Όπως βλέπω *εδώ* το ΠΝ ονομάζει πια την ομώνυμη φρεγάτα Ναβαρίνο με την αιτιολογία ότι ακολουθέι την ορθή ετυμολογία της λέξης. Δηλαδή είναι σε αναλογία με το αβγό. 
Τώρα για τα ονόματα αφού χρησιμοποιούνται στο κλητικό σύστημα της δημοτικής και δεν γράφουμε καθαρεύουσα σωστά κλίνονται σύμφωνα με τη δημοτική και έτσι πρέπει και να γράφονται.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶σχετα με το τι λένε τα άλλα λεξικά, σήμερα πολλοί γράφουν αβγό.
Ανέκαθεν υπήρχε η τάση τα ονόματα των πλοίων να κλίνονται,περισσότερο στον προφορικό λόγο πχ στον Ιέρακα,του Πάνθηρος κλπ
Με την δημοτική επικρατούσα υπάρχει η τάση,προφορικά τουλάχιστον,να αλλάζει το όνομα κ στην ονομαστική: Προμηθέας,Σπέτσες κλπ όπως είπα. Κακώς όμως,αλλάζει το επίσημο όνομα το οποίο έτσι ήταν από την ιστορία ή την μυθολογία κ έτσι ακριβώς ήταν στα προηγούμενα πλοία που το έφεραν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> HS NAVARINON D63.jpg πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr
> Εδώ το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ σε άσκηση. Μόλις διακρίνεται αριστερά στην πλώρη του ένα Α/Γ πιθανότατα αγγλικής προέλευσης Μk3, τα γνωστά σε μας "ποτάμια". Η συμμετοχή του σε σε σχηματισμό μαζί με Α/Τ κ η θέση των 2 πλοίων σε σχέση το ένα με το άλλο, προδίδει ότι πάνε γιά πετρέλευση. Κάποτε αυτά τα αρματαγωγά εχρησιμοποιούντο στο τότε Βασιλικό Ναυτικό κ γιά αυτό τον ρόλο.


  Δεν διακρίνεται το σινιάλο R στο άλμπουρο που σηκώνουν όταν ανεφοδιάζονται εν πλω (στον Διεθνη Κώδικα Σημάτων δε σημαίνει τίποτα το R μόνο του αλλά στον κώδικα του ΝΑΤΟ σημάινει αν δεν κάνω λάθος "περιμένω πλοίο ανεφοδασμού"). Και τι κάνουν οι ναάυτες με τις μάνικες στην αριστερή πάντα του αντιτορπιλικού;

----------


## sv1xv

Από ότι έχω ακούσει το τοπωνύμιο Ναβαρίνο δεν προέρχεται από το ελληνικό ναυς ή από κάποιο ελληνικό ή ξένο παράγωγο (ναυτικός, navy κλπ). Μια εκδοχή είναι ότι προέρχεται από την Navarra και η άλλη από τους Αβάρους. Επομένως η γραφή με Β δεν είναι λάθος.

Από την Ισπανική Wikipedia για το Navarra: _La primera vez de la que se tiene constancia escrita del termino Navarra es en el siglo IX, en la obra Vita Karoli Magni escrita por Eginardo, en la cual se describen las intrusiones del rey franco Carlomagno hasta el rio Ebro. Se cree que el toponimo Navarra podria derivar del vocablo naba, de origen prerromano, probablemente protovasco, cuyo significado seria el de tierra llana rodeada por montanas, perfectamente aplicable a Pamplona y su entorno._

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν διακρίνεται το σινιάλο R στο άλμπουρο που σηκώνουν όταν ανεφοδιάζονται εν πλω (στον Διεθνη Κώδικα Σημάτων δε σημαίνει τίποτα το R μόνο του αλλά στον κώδικα του ΝΑΤΟ σημάινει αν δεν κάνω λάθος "περιμένω πλοίο ανεφοδασμού"). Και τι κάνουν οι ναάυτες με τις μάνικες στην αριστερή πάντα του αντιτορπιλικού;


To Romeo κατά ΝΑΤΟ γενικά σημαίνει Readiness πχ υψώνεται στο σκοπούν πλοίο. Εδώ πιθανόν η φωτό να είναι λίγο πριν το υψώσει αριστερά στον ιστό διότι η πετρέλευση θα γίνει από αριστερά. Προφανώς οι ναύτες εκτελούν γυμνάσιο πυρκαϊάς κ αυτό είναι ενδεικτικό της επόμενης κίνησης.
Να επισημάνω ότι η λέξη "'αλμπουρο" (από το ιταλικό albero: δένδρο) δεν χρησιμοποιείται στο ΠΝ, αν κ κατανοητή, όπως τόσες άλλες λέξεις κ φράσεις του ΕΝ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει διαφορετικές σημασίες το σινιαλο Romeo (R) όταν χρησιμοποιέιται στον ανεφοδιασμό ότπως βλέπουμε στον παρακάτω πίνακα (από *εδώ*)
 R

 REPLENISHING OR TRANSFER- RING ABEAM   METHOD
(See Article 3103 for use at night.)
 BY UNDERWAY REPLENISHMENT GUIDE:
On side rigged.
 AT DIP:  I am steady on course and speed and am preparing to receive you on   side on which this flag is hoisted. CLOSE   UP:  I am ready for your approach. HAULED DOWN:  When messenger is in hand.

 BY APPROACH SHIP:
On side rigged.
 AT DIP:  I am ready to come alongside. CLOSE   UP:  I am commencing approach. HAULED DOWN:    When messenger is in
hand.

 FUELING BY ASTERN METHOD
(See Article 3103 for use at night.)
 BY UNDERWAY REPLENISHMENT GUIDE:
On side hose is being streamed.
 AT DIP:  I am steady on course and speed and am preparing to stream hose on   this quarter. CLOSE   UP:  I am ready for your approach.   HAULED DOWN:  Hose is on deck   of receiv- ing ship.

 BY APPROACH SHIP:
On side hose is being received.
 AT DIP:  I am   ready to close and take hose. CLOSE UP:    I am commencing approach. HAULED DOWN:    Hose grappled   and in
hand   on deck.

 READY DUTY SHIP
 Where best seen.
 WHILE FLYING:    I am ready duty ship.

 MCM OPERATIONS
 Where best seen
 See ATP 24.



Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω δεν θα έπρεπε να ειναι τουλάχιστον στο σηματόσχοινο έτοιμη για έπαρση πριν από την διαδικασία προσέγγισης και να επαρθεί με την έναρξη της διαδικασίας; Την έχουμε δει τη διαδικασία και το σήμα στο βίντεο *εδώ*. Το σχετικό εγχειρίδιο του αμερικάνικου Ναυτικού (από όπου κατα πάσα πιθανότητα αντιγράφηκαν και οι διαδικασίες του ΠΝ) μπορούμε να το δούμε *εδώ*.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Α/Τ Θύελλα απ΄το τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960 ενώ μπάινει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά . Από τις φωτογραφίες μαθάινουμ και το διακριτικό κλήσης του πλοίου SZCV

0554514.jpg 0554515.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Σήμερα το SZCV το έχει ανακυκλωμένο η φρεγάτα Σαλαμίς (F-455).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Kάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας '70 στο Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ κατά την διάρκεια επισκευών στον Σκαραμαγκά έγινε έκρηξη,αν δεν κάνω λάθος στο λεβητοστάσιο,με αρκετά θύματα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;
Το πλοίο μαζί με το αδελφό του παροπλίστηκαν το 1981 κ αντικαταστάθηκαν από τα Α/Τ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ κ ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ κλάσης Gearing-FRAM I.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για την εκρηξη βρήκα στη ΝΑυτική Επιθεώρηση *εδώ* την παρακάτω αφήγηση:

"Ο Ζησιμόπουλος Νικόλαος του Φωτίου γεννήθηκε στην Αθήνα στις 25.02.1948 και εισήλθε στη ΣΝΔ στις 19.09.1966. Τις βραδινές ώρες της 17.03.1977, υπηρετώντας ως Β΄ Μηχανικός στο αντιτορπιλικό ΘΥΕΛΛΑ, το οποίο περάτωνε εργασίες μακράς ακινησίας στα Ελληνικά Ναυπηγεία, υπέστη σοβαρά, εκτεταμένα εγκαύματα κατά την προσπάθεια να σώσει εγκλωβισμένους άνδρες στο λεβητοστάσιο του πλοίου, μετά από διαφυγή ατμού υψηλής πίεσης και πυρκαγιά που επακολούθησε, απεβίωσε δε την επομένη νοσηλευόμενος."

Πιαθνότατα ήταν κάποια βλάβη στα ασφαλιστικά των λεβήτων που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα. Ο Νικόλαος Ζησιμόπουλος υπηρετούσε το Α/Τ Βέλος το 1973 ήταν ένας από τους έξι αξιωματικοόυς πουτ ειχαν ακολουθήσει το Νίκο Παππά στην Ιταλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eνδιαφέρον εύρημα Παναγιώτη αν κ επικεντρώνεται σε ό,τι αφορά τον Β' μηχανικό του ΘΥΕΛΛΑ.Δυστυχώς τέτοια ατυχήματα δεν αναφέρονται στο ιστορικό των παλαιών πολεμικών πλοίων σε πηγές όπως το site του ΠΝ το οποίο ουσιαστικά βασίζεται στο βιβλίο του Παϊζη-Παραδέλη που επίσης δεν αναφέρει κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από ότι έχω ακούσει το τοπωνύμιο Ναβαρίνο δεν προέρχεται από το ελληνικό ναυς ή από κάποιο ελληνικό ή ξένο παράγωγο (ναυτικός, navy κλπ). Μια εκδοχή είναι ότι προέρχεται από την Navarra και η άλλη από τους Αβάρους. Επομένως η γραφή με Β δεν είναι λάθος.
> 
> Από την Ισπανική Wikipedia για το Navarra: _La primera vez de la que se tiene constancia escrita del termino Navarra es en el siglo IX, en la obra Vita Karoli Magni escrita por Eginardo, en la cual se describen las intrusiones del rey franco Carlomagno hasta el rio Ebro. Se cree que el toponimo Navarra podria derivar del vocablo naba, de origen prerromano, probablemente protovasco, cuyo significado seria el de tierra llana rodeada por montanas, perfectamente aplicable a Pamplona y su entorno._


Σωστά η πιθανότερη εκδοχή είναι αυτή,από τους Ναβάρρους ή τους Αβάρους,δύο διαφορετικοί λαοί που επέδραμαν στην Πελοπόννησο κατά τον μεσαίωνα. Η άλλη από το ναυς που μέσω των λατινικών πέρασε στις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες,nave-naval κλπ επιστεύετο ότι καθιερώθηκε λόγω της κυριαρχίας των Ενετών: Νavarino/Ναυαρίνον καθαρευουσιάνικα.
Αν κ τυγχάνει να έχω διδαχθεί Ισπανική Ιστορία ομολογώ ότι την ετυμολογία της λέξης Νavarra δεν την ήξερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου πρέπει το Ναυαρίνο την περίοδο 1975-1977 να είχε κάνει γενική επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση μηχανών και απο εκεί που <σερνόταν> κτύπησε 35 νμ. Επίσης πρέπει να είχε κάνει την περίοδο εκείνη και κάποια ανανέωση οπλισμού , μου φαίνεται στα αντιεροπορικά αντικαθιστόντας τα bofors με τα rain metal.

----------


## leo85

Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ διά χειρός.

A-T ΘΥΕΛΑ.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου πρέπει το Ναυαρίνο την περίοδο 1975-1977 να είχε κάνει γενική επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση μηχανών και απο εκεί που <σερνόταν> κτύπησε 35 νμ. Επίσης πρέπει να είχε κάνει την περίοδο εκείνη και κάποια ανανέωση οπλισμού , μου φαίνεται στα αντιεροπορικά αντικαθιστόντας τα bofors με τα rain metal.


Aντικατάσταση δεν νομίζω σε αυτή την ηλικία όταν μάλιστα είχαμε αρχίσει να παραλαμβάνουμε τα FRAM. Tα Bofors υπήρχαν μέχρι που πήγε γιά scrap. Rheinmetall που είναι των 20mm σε αντίθεση με τα Bofors που είναι 40mm δεν είχα δει κ δεν έχει αναφερθεί ποτέ σε Fletcher. Tα Rheinmetall μπήκαν είτε σαν πρόσθετος οπλισμός είτε σε αντικατάσταση των Oerlikon που είναι επίσης 20mm.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aντικατάσταση δεν νομίζω σε αυτή την ηλικία όταν μάλιστα είχαμε αρχίσει να παραλαμβάνουμε τα FRAM. Tα Bofors υπήρχαν μέχρι που πήγε γιά scrap. Rheinmetall που είναι των 20mm σε αντίθεση με τα Bofors που είναι 40mm δεν είχα δει κ δεν έχει αναφερθεί ποτέ σε Fletcher. Tα Rheinmetall μπήκαν είτε σαν πρόσθετος οπλισμός είτε σε αντικατάσταση τωνOerlikon που είναι επίσης 20mm.


Όπως προείπα <αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου> ( για το επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση).Πάντως τα Rheinmetall μπήκαν και το λέω αυτό γιατί 1974 - 1977 που υπηρέτησα χειριζόμουν από αδιαβάθμητα μέχρι α α /εχ και αν και δεν είμαστε οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι έβλεπα απο τις κοιν/σεις ότι αφορούσε πλοία και υπηρεσίες.Θυμάμαι οτι τότε εντύπωση είχε κάνει η αναφορά στη δυνατότητα των αντιεροπορικών αυτών να ρίχνουν 2.000 βλήματα το λεπτό σε σχέση με αυτά που θα αντικαθιστούσαν και τα οποία μπορεί να ήταν τα Oerlikon ( λόγω μικρού βεληνεκούς) και όχι τα bofors. Πάντως ότι μπήκαν Rheinmetall μπήκαν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όπως προείπα <αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου> ( για το επισκευή ή αντικατάσταση).Πάντως τα Rheinmetall μπήκαν και το λέω αυτό γιατί 1974 - 1977 που υπηρέτησα χειριζόμουν από αδιαβάθμητα μέχρι α α /εχ και αν και δεν είμαστε οι άμεσα εμπλεκόμενοι έβλεπα απο τις κοιν/σεις ότι αφορούσε πλοία και υπηρεσίες.Θυμάμαι οτι τότε εντύπωση είχε κάνει η αναφορά στη δυνατότητα των αντιεροπορικών αυτών να ρίχνουν 2.000 βλήματα το λεπτό σε σχέση με αυτά που θα αντικαθιστούσαν και τα οποία μπορεί να ήταν τα Oerlikon ( λόγω μικρού βεληνεκούς) και όχι τα bofors. Πάντως ότι μπήκαν Rheinmetall μπήκαν.


Στην θητεία μου  πρόλαβα το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ εν ενεργεία στα τελευταία του.
Δεν είχε Rheinmetall κ δεν νομίζω να είχαν αφαιρεθεί διότι αυτό γίνεται αφού παροπλιστεί ένα πλοίο.Η μόνη προσθήκη σε αντιαεροπορικά στα Fletcher μετά το 74 ήταν 2 Browning 0.50" στην κόντρα γέφυρα. Οerlikon στα Fletcher δεν υπήρχαν όμως στα "θηρία" που υπήρχαν, 2 Rheinmetall αντικατέστησαν 2 διπλά Oerlikon στο μεσόστεγο.
Επειδή στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ ούτε γράφει γιά Rheinmetall στο ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ λογικά κ στο ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,ούτε φαίνονται στις φωτό (πολλές φορές ο ελαφρύς οπλισμός είναι δύσκολο να φανεί) εγώ καλώ όποιο φίλο έχει προσωπική μαρτυρία κ ακόμα καλύτερα φωτογραφία να μας λύσει την "αντιδικία".

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην θητεία μου ( παρεμπιπτόντως επίσης χαρακτηρισμένος όπως εσύ) πρόλαβα το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ εν ενεργεία στα τελευταία του.
> Δεν είχε Rheinmetall κ δεν νομίζω να είχαν αφαιρεθεί διότι αυτό γίνεται αφού παροπλιστεί ένα πλοίο.Η μόνη προσθήκη σε αντιαεροπορικά στα Fletcher μετά το 74  ήταν 2 Browning 0.50" στην κόντρα γέφυρα. Οerlikon στα Fletcher δεν υπήρχαν όμως στα "θηρία" που υπήρχαν, 2 Rheinmetall αντικατέστησαν 2 διπλά Oerlikon στο μεσόστεγο.
> Επειδή στην ιστοσελίδα του ΠΝ ούτε γράφει γιά Rheinmetall στο ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ λογικά κ στο ΘΥΕΛΛΑ,ούτε φαίνονται στις φωτό (πολλές φορές ο ελαφρύς οπλισμός είναι δύσκολο να φανεί) εγώ καλώ όποιο φίλο έχει προσωπική μαρτυρία κ ακόμα καλύτερα φωτογραφία να μας λύσει την "αντιδικία".


Προς Θεού δεν υπάρχει αντιδικία. Φαίνεται ότι με εξαπάτησε η μνήμη μου και μπερδεύτηκα.Μάλλον σε άλλο πλοίο θα μπήκαν και απλώς μπέρδεψα την επισκευή του Ναυαρίνου με την τοποθέτηση των Rheinmetall η οποία θα αφορούσε άλλο Α/Τ.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε ένα καρέ με το ΘΥΕΛΛΑ από ελληνική ταινία με θέμα τον πόλεμο του '40

Image11.jpg

Το ΘΥΕΛΛΑ και το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ παροπλίστηκαν το 1981. Την ίδια χρονιά πήραμε από τους Γερμανούς τα τύπου Fletcher αντιτορπιλικά Ζ2, Ζ3, Ζ4 (πρώην USS CLAXTON) και Ζ5 (πρώην USS DYSON) με σκοπό να χρησιμεύσουν ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών. Τελικά τα δυο πρώτα ενταχθήκαν στον στόλο ως ΚΙΜΩΝ και ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ για ένα σύντομο διάστημα. Είχε προηγηθεί το 1979 η αγορά του Ζ1 που αφού το ξυλώσαμε έγινε στόχος γερμανικού υποβρυχίου.
Όταν παροπλίστηκαν τα τέσσερα τελευταία Fletcher το 1991-92, τα ΘΥΕΛΛΑ και ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ πήγανε για σκραπ καθώς και τα ΚΙΜΩΝ, Ζ4 και Ζ5.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ΘΥΕΛΛΑ εδώ πρέπει να είναι από το "Η Μεσόγειος φλέγεται",ταινία από εκείνες που δεν προβάλλονται πλέον στην ΤV δυστυχώς. Γιατί όμως;

----------


## Appia_1978

Βίκτωρα μου, είναι απλό ... Για να μη μας αναπτερώνεται το ηθικό ... Ενώ έτσι, μας έχουν ρίξει σε λήθαργο και μας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν ... 

Προτού το ξεχάσω, χρόνια πολλά  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βίκτωρα μου, είναι απλό ... Για να μη μας αναπτερώνεται το ηθικό ... Ενώ έτσι, μας έχουν ρίξει σε λήθαργο και μας κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν ... 
> 
> Προτού το ξεχάσω, χρόνια πολλά


 Ίσως να είναι αυτό που λες διότι άλλο λόγο δεν βλέπω. Τι άλλο να υποθέσει κανείς, ότι είναι παρωχημένο το σενάριο κ δεν "πουλάνε"; Μόνο κ να σκεφθεί κανείς ότι οι περισσότερες ταινίες από αυτές ήταν υπερπαραγωγές αφού η δικτατορία παραχωρούσε τότε αφειδώς μέσα κ προσωπικό. Κάποιες από αυτές,όχι την συγκεκριμένη δυστυχώς,προσωπικά τις έχω σε dvd κ ψάχνω να αποκτήσω όσο μπορώ περισσότερες.
Επίσης Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία κ ευτυχία :Fat: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Παίζουν καμια φορά στην 28η Οκτωβρίου μαζί με άλλες παρόμοιες (υπολοχαγός Νατάσα του Φώσκολου, Υποβρυχιο Παπανικολής) ειναι μέσα στις υπερβολές τόσο πολύ που τις θεωρώ κάλτ και τις βλέπω. Αυτές που δεν πολπάιζονται ειναι άλλες της εποχής εξίσου καλτ όπως Ψυχή και Σάρκα (πάλι με τον Πρέκα), το Αγκίστρι (που έχει και ιστιοπλοΐκό ενδιαφέρον ...εκέι να δειτε υπερβολές).

Για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα η ταινάι υπάρχει στο youtube τι αντιτορπιλικό το βλέπουμε στο 41ο λπετό της ταινιας (41:22) με ύπαρχο τον Κώστα Πρέκα.

----------


## sv1xv

Το ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟ ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ είναι η μόνη ταινία με ιστορική βάση και επομένως ταξινομείται χωριστά από τις υπόλοιπες. 

Ειδικά η "Μεσόγειος" είναι ο απόλυτος αναχρονισμός... Τα radar στριφογύριζαν... αλλά οι ναυτικοί πάντα εντόπιζαν τους εχθρούς οπτικά. Οι Έλληνες αποκρυπτογραφούσαν και το Naval Enigma "on the fly"... Αλήθεια, οι εσωτερικές σκηνές έχουν γυριστεί στο κτίριο της Πλ. Κλαυθμώνος?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παίζουν καμια φορά στην 28η Οκτωβρίου μαζί με άλλες παρόμοιες (υπολοχαγός Νατάσα του Φώσκολου, Υποβρυχιο Παπανικολής) ειναι μέσα στις υπερβολές τόσο πολύ που τις θεωρώ κάλτ και τις βλέπω.


 Mε εξαίρεση το "Υπολοχαγός Νατάσα" που προβάλλεται κατά κόρον,η προβολή των υπολοίπων είτε έχει ελαττωθεί είτε αρκετές δεν τις παίζουν πλέον.Αν κ το σενάριο κ η σκηνοθεσία στις περισσότερες δεν αντέχουν σε κριτική εγώ  βλέπω ευχάριστα εκείνες τις ταινίες που έστω με την υπερβολή τους έχουν σκηνές οι οποίες με γεμίζουν εθνική υπερηφάνεια αλλά κ είναι θεαματικές από ναυτική/στρατιωτική άποψη.

----------


## sv1xv

Ασφαλώς δυο ταινίες είναι de facto απαγορευμένες: "Στα Σύνορα της Προδοσίας" (Τζέιμς Πάρις 1968) και "Παύλος Μελάς" (Φίλιππος Φυλακτός 1974). Οι άλλες απλώς προβάλλονται πολύ αραιά, δεδομένου ότι οι προτιμήσεις του κοινού έχουν πλέον διαφοροποιηθεί.

----------


## Ερνεστος

Μηπως ξερει καποιος σε ποιο απο τα πλοια αυτης της εποχης νομιζω τυπου Ρ ο Αξ. βαρδιας το εριξε στα βραχια διπλα στον ισθμο?
(υπαρχει ατακα και στο Δις διευθυντης απο παπαγιανοπουλο)

----------


## sv1xv

Πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι στην τορπιλάκατο "Ηνίοχος" (P22), κλάσης "Nasty/Ανδρομέδα", όμως το ναυάγιο έγινε στην Αίγινα το 1968 νομίζω και όχι στον Ισθμό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΥΠΟΒΡΥΧΙΟ ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ είναι η μόνη ταινία με ιστορική βάση και επομένως ταξινομείται χωριστά από τις υπόλοιπες. 
> 
> Ειδικά η "Μεσόγειος" είναι ο απόλυτος αναχρονισμός... Τα radar στριφογύριζαν... αλλά οι ναυτικοί πάντα εντόπιζαν τους εχθρούς οπτικά. Οι Έλληνες αποκρυπτογραφούσαν και το Naval Enigma "on the fly"... Αλήθεια, οι εσωτερικές σκηνές έχουν γυριστεί στο κτίριο της Πλ. Κλαυθμώνος?


Γιά το "Υποβρύχιο Παπανικολής" συμφωνώ όπως κ στο "Όχι" οι σκηνές κ οι διάλογοι στο Ρούπελ είναι πολύ κοντά στην πραγματικότητα.
Γιά το "Μεσόγειος φλέγεται" όντως δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα αλλά υπήρχαν κ αμερικάνικες ταινίες-αν κ πιό ρεαλιστικές σε σκηνοθεσία-με κατά φαντασίαν σενάριο κ αρκετή "σάλτσα".
Εδώ βλέπουμε την Τ/Α ΑΙΟΛΟΣ "γερμανική" εντάξει κάποιο σκάφος πρέπει να κάνει τους άλλους σε "ναυμαχία" (που ιστορικά δεν συνέβη μεταξύ γερμανικών κ ελληνικών Τ/Α) με ελληνική "Ναsty",oι οποίες "Ναsty" σε άλλο σημείο εμφανίζονται γερμανικές! Χρησιμοποιείται ένα μίγμα σκηνών από ντοκυμαντέρ γιά τον Β' Π.Π. κ από ελληνικές ή νατοϊκές ασκήσεις συν την συμμετοχή του τότε Β.Ν. αναγκαστικά γιά τις ανάγκες της ταινίας. Οι σκηνές στο "Fletcher" δεν είναι όλες από το ΘΥΕΛΛΑ όπου τα α/α ήταν Βofors αλλά κ από τύπου "Ασπίς" που είχαν 3άρια Rapid Fire. Το πιό "κουφό" ήταν εκεί που ο Πρέκας φοράει χειμερινή στολή και οι άλλοι θερινή!
Πάντως γιά εμάς τους πολεμικοκαραβολάτρες τέτοιες ταινίες είχαν θέαμα με πλοία κ άλλα μέσα που έχουν αποσυρθεί προ πολλού κ εγώ τουλάχιστον τα βλέπω με ενδιαφέρον κ νοσταλγία.
Κ κάτι τελευταίο διότι ξεφύγαμε. Σε όλες τις παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες ο ένστολος μα στρατιωτικός,μα αστυνομικός, μα εμποροπλοίαρχος όπου κ να'ναι,στο σπίτι του,στην παραλία με την γκόμενα δεν αποχωρίζεται ποτέ την στολή του!! :Surprised:

----------


## sv1xv

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η γερμανική ναυτική δραστηριότητα στο Αγαίο κατά την περίοδο του πολέμου, ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο είναι το "Kampf um die Aegaeis" του Peter Schenk (2000). Έχει μεταφραστεί σχετικά πρόσφατα και στα ελληνικά με τίτλο "Πόλεμος στο Αιγαίο" (Eurobooks, 2008).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ασφαλώς δυο ταινίες είναι de facto απαγορευμένες: "Στα Σύνορα της Προδοσίας" (Τζέιμς Πάρις 1968) και "Παύλος Μελάς" (Φίλιππος Φυλακτός 1974). Οι άλλες απλώς προβάλλονται πολύ αραιά, δεδομένου ότι οι προτιμήσεις του κοινού έχουν πλέον διαφοροποιηθεί.


Κατ'αρχήν το κοινό το "πλάθεις". Σε σημαντικό ποσοστό αυτό που του σερβίρεις αυτό μαθαίνει να βλέπει.
Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι απαγορευμένες τουλάχιστον γιά τα ιδιωτικά κανάλια αλλά αποφεύγεται η προβολή όσων έχουν αντικομμουνιστικό κ αντιβουλγαρικό περιεχόμενο.Με την ίδια λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζονται αυτές που αναφέρονται στο 1821. Μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε φθάσει στο αντίθετο άκρο :Uncomfortableness: .
Κάποτε πριν χρόνια ο ΑΝΤ1 έπαιξε την ταινία "Γράμμος" κ το ΚΚΕ αντέδρασε σφόδρα.
Πρέπει να παίζονται όλες οι ταινίες είτε δεξιού είτε αριστερού προσανατολισμού κ ο καθένας επιλέγει ό,τι θέλει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να αναφέρεσαι στην τορπιλάκατο "Ηνίοχος" (P22), κλάσης "Nasty/Ανδρομέδα", όμως το ναυάγιο έγινε στην Αίγινα το 1968 νομίζω και όχι στον Ισθμό.


Σωστά ήταν ο ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ. Εγώ έχω ακούσει γιά κάποιο (Α/Τ ; ) ότι είχε πέσει στα τοιχώματα της παλιάς, εννοείται,γέφυρας της Χαλκίδας. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η γερμανική ναυτική δραστηριότητα στο Αγαίο κατά την περίοδο του πολέμου, ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο είναι το "Kampf um die Aegaeis" του Peter Schenk (2000). Έχει μεταφραστεί σχετικά πρόσφατα και στα ελληνικά με τίτλο "Πόλεμος στο Αιγαίο" (Eurobooks, 2008).


Σε ευχαριστώ, το διάβασα με μεγάλη...βουλιμία. Καλύπτει άγνωστες εν πολλοίς πτυχές του πολέμου στην Ελλάδα κ μάλιστα από γερμανική σκοπιά. Βούτυρο στο ψωμί μου είναι τέτοια! :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## sv1xv

Για το αντιτορπιλικό στη Χαλκίδα το έχω ακούσει και εγώ, και μάλιστα ότι το αντιτορπιλικό ήταν βρετανικό και το συμβάν χρονολογείται το 1973 ή παλαιότερα. Ίσως να υπάρχει η σχετική πληροφορία θαμμένη κάπου στο Internet...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά ελληνικό είχα ακούσει,πότε δεν ξέρω,μάλλον πριν από το 60...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σωστά ήταν ο ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ. Εγώ έχω ακούσει γιά κάποιο (Α/Τ ; ) ότι είχε πέσει στα τοιχώματα της παλιάς, εννοείται,γέφυρας της Χαλκίδας. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι σχετικό;


Κάτι παρόμοιο έχω ακούσει και μάλιστα απο τότε που ήμουν μικρό παιδί (1960-1965) και κατά τα λεγόμενα των τότε μεγάλων ήταν κάποιο Αμερικάνικο Α/Τ που ο κυβερνήτης του ήθελε να πάει κόντρα στα νερά του Ευρίπου. Τώρα αν είναι αλήθεια ή φήμη δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στον πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 διαβάζω όιτ τα μηχανοκίνητα πλοία δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να περάσουν τον πορθμό του Ευρίπου, επίσης λέει ότι η χρήση πιλότου ειναι ποχρεωτική ακόμα και για τα πολεμικά πλοία αλλά αναφέρει ότι το 1930 το ελεφρυ καταδρομικό HMS Cairo (ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερο από ένα αντιτορπιλικό σαν αυτά που συζητάμε στο θέμα αυτό, αλλά με μικρότερη ιπποδύναμη) πέρασε τον πορθμό χωρίς πιλότο. Το μόνο περιστατικό προσάραξης αντιτορπιλικού που ξέρεω ειναι η προσάραξη του USS Bache στη Ρόδο που ειχαμε συζητήσει *εδώ*.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφες φωτογραφιες του Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ D-28  
_
http://www.photoship.co.uk/jalbum%20...t/index18.html
 
Thyella 28-01.jpg
Thyella 28-02.jpg 
Thyella 28-03.jpg
Thyella 28-04.jpg
Thyella 28-05.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tα ΘΥΕΛΛΑ κ ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ εκτός από τον οπλισμό διέφεραν από τα άλλα 4 Fletcher που παραλάβαμε από τις ΗΠΑ στο ότι είχαν στην κορυφή του ιστού ραντάρ ερεύνης επιφανείας SPS-10 το οποίο διέθεταν κ τα "γερμανικά" της κλάσης που πήραμε αρχές του '80.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mεταφορά βαρέος αντικειμένου.jpgMεταφορά βαρέος αντικειμένου μεταξύ ενός Α/Τ τύπου "Θύελλα" κ ενός τύπου 
FRAM I. Eντυπωσιακή κίνηση να την βλέπεις.
Πηγή φωτό: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

----------


## leo85

Ωραίες εμπειρίες φίλε  ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πράγματι ωραίες αλλά τότε κοιτούσαμε να λουφάρουμε κ μας κυνηγούσε ο οπλονόμος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Α)Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ & NASTY.jpgΠηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Το Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ με μιά τορπιλάκατο τύπου Νasty. Aπό τις δεύτερες όσες υπάρχουν,έχουν υποβιβαστεί σε παράκτια περιπολικά γιά διασπορά στα νησιά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Για το αντιτορπιλικό στη Χαλκίδα το έχω ακούσει και  εγώ, και μάλιστα ότι το αντιτορπιλικό ήταν βρετανικό και το συμβάν  χρονολογείται το 1973 ή παλαιότερα. Ίσως να υπάρχει η σχετική πληροφορία  θαμμένη κάπου στο Internet...





> Κάτι παρόμοιο έχω ακούσει και μάλιστα απο τότε που ήμουν μικρό παιδί (1960-1965) και κατά τα λεγόμενα των τότε μεγάλων ήταν κάποιο Αμερικάνικο Α/Τ που ο κυβερνήτης του ήθελε να πάει κόντρα στα νερά του Ευρίπου. Τώρα αν είναι αλήθεια ή φήμη δε γνωρίζω.


Επειδή εγώ δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι, το έψαξα στο διαδύκτιο και το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν τον Αύγουστο του 1937 η πρόσκρουσης της μεγάλης θαλαμηγούς NAHLIN που μετέφερε τότε τον Άγγλο βασιλιά με την κυρία Σίμπσον. Να πως το παρουσίασε τότε ο τύπος:



> With King Edward on the deck, the yacht Nahlin smashed into a bridge today in the Strait of Chalkis, on the Aegean island of Euboea. The yacht, carrying the monarch on a care-free holiday in the Adri*atic and Aegean seas, apparently was not seriously damaged. I t proceeded on its way after a brief inspection. The king was not perturbed. He waved to a cheering crowd on the Chalkis bank after the collision, in which a motorboat on the yacht was crushed and the bridge was slightly damaged.


Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με το περιστατικό που είχατε ακούσει, μάλλον κάπως παλιά είχε συμβεί για να συζητιόταν τόσο αργότερα.
Το NAHLIN πάντως ταξιδεύει ακόμη μετά από μια μακρά περίοδο εγκατάλειψης έχοντας περάσει και στο ρουμανικό κράτος. Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ κ' εδώ.

7981927112_802a8d322d_b.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μοντελο ισαλου γραμμης του Α/Τ ΘΥΕΛΛΑ D-28  σε κλιμακα 1/350  

_P5112128.JPGP5112117.JPGP5112130.JPG

_Το μοντελο προερχεται απο το συναρμολογουμενο κιτ της   εταιρειας TRUMPETER_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα ακόμη όμορφο μοντέλο από τον σπεσιαλίστα του είδους,φίλου ΤSS APOLLON.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

uss cassin young.jpg πηγή: navsource

Δεν είναι κάποιο από τα δικά μας αλλά το έβαλα εδώ διότι είναι στην πλησιέστερη διαμόρφωση με αυτά τα δύο. Εμφανής διαφορά το νεώτερο Ρ/Ε αέρος  SPS-29.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

THYELLA D28.jpg Πηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Eντυπωσιακή πόζα με το πλοίο σε αντιαεροπορικό συναγερμό.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΘΥΕΛΛΑ και το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ παροπλίστηκαν το 1981. Την ίδια χρονιά πήραμε από τους Γερμανούς τα τύπου Fletcher αντιτορπιλικά Ζ2, Ζ3, Ζ4 (πρώην USS CLAXTON) και Ζ5 (πρώην USS DYSON) με σκοπό να χρησιμεύσουν ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών. Τελικά τα δυο πρώτα ενταχθήκαν στον στόλο ως ΚΙΜΩΝ και ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ για ένα σύντομο διάστημα. Είχε προηγηθεί το 1979 η αγορά του Ζ1 που αφού το ξυλώσαμε έγινε στόχος γερμανικού υποβρυχίου.
> Όταν παροπλίστηκαν τα τέσσερα τελευταία Fletcher το 1991-92, τα ΘΥΕΛΛΑ και ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ πήγανε για σκραπ καθώς και τα ΚΙΜΩΝ, Ζ4 και Ζ5.


Η στιγμή της βύθισης του Ζ1.
Το πλοίο είχε έρθει ρυμουλκούμενο στην Κρήτη τον Ιούνιο του 1978. Χρησιμοποιήθηκες ως στόχος για τους νέους τότε πυραύλους cormorant και παρότι χτυπήθηκε 3 φορές, άντεξε. Στις 16 Μαΐου 1979 χτυπήθηκε από τορπίλη του U-29 και βυθίστηκε.
Από το περιοδικό Schiff Classic 4/2017.

Screenshot_2020-05-03 SC-2017-07-08 _0054 jpg (JPEG Image, 1241 × 1654 pixels).jpg

----------

